# pulling apk (a free one) from Android phone to Kindle



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there a way for me to extract an APK from my phone (Bionic) and side load it to a Kindle Fire without rooting the fire?

My dad wants to play Hanging with Friends on his Fire, but it is not out yet. I downloaded the 4.51 release and side loaded it to the Fire and it was all good, but it forced an update to 4.53, which it could not do as it was not an approved Fire app. I want to take my apk (the free one) from my Bionic and send it to his Fire. How do I do this? Is this possible.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Need either adb or root explorer (or similar) on the device you wish to pull it from. The apk will be in /data/app, pull it off, put it on the memory of the Fire then navigate to where it is and click to install it.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

```
<br />
adb shell<br />
cd /data/app<br />
ls<br />
```
That will give you a list of the apps on your phone.
Then pull it:

```
adb pull nameofapp.apk
```
And install it on the fire:

```
adb install nameofapp.apk
```


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Or just root it and install MoDaCo ROM. The build prop says its a Galaxy Tab and you get access to many apps from the Play Store that's what I did lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

He does not want to root the Fire. I tried it with v 4.53 of Hanging with Friends and it installs, but will not run.


----------

